# Fish Shoot--Comment and Critique please!



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

Just some shots i took last night, shot in raw, the pp in rawshooter plus and ps 7.0

1. Debauwi Catfish






2. Debauwi Catfish Again





3.  Rummynose Tetra


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 16, 2010)

They look good. I like the third picture for its colors and blurred background.


----------



## AbelR74 (May 16, 2010)

My favorite has to be the third photo.  The only thing I thought to say is the contrast levels of the photos.  The glass of the fish tank seems to leave a white haze on your photos.  Was your camera lens right on the tank or was there a gap?  Having it on the glass might have reduced the slight haze.
I don't know if you like to edit your photos, so I took the liberty to adjust the third photo by adding some contrast to it which reduced the haze.  Overall, nice shots of the fish in my opinion.


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> They look good. I like the third picture for its colors and blurred background.


 
Thanks!


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

AbelR74 said:


> My favorite has to be the third photo. The only thing I thought to say is the contrast levels of the photos. The glass of the fish tank seems to leave a white haze on your photos. Was your camera lens right on the tank or was there a gap? Having it on the glass might have reduced the slight haze.
> I don't know if you like to edit your photos, so I took the liberty to adjust the third photo by adding some contrast to it which reduced the haze. Overall, nice shots of the fish in my opinion.


 

Thanks and nice edit!


----------



## D-B-J (May 17, 2010)

anyone else?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 17, 2010)

Clean the exterior of the aquarium glass with distilled white vinegar (it's not toxic to aquatic life) before photographing.


----------



## SpaceNut (May 18, 2010)

The 3rd is my favorite . . .


----------



## D-B-J (May 18, 2010)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> Clean the exterior of the aquarium glass with distilled white vinegar (it's not toxic to aquatic life) before photographing.


 

The spots are actually from small particulates in the water, and look obnoxious when the flash goes off. So i must have forgotten to clonestamp those out.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 19, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> AnneRiceBowl said:
> 
> 
> > Clean the exterior of the aquarium glass with distilled white vinegar (it's not toxic to aquatic life) before photographing.
> ...



I see. Some of the spots in the catfish photos look like spots on the exterior of the glass.

Also, one way to remove so much floating particles in the tank is to add poly-fil (_not_ the type that is flame retardant) to your filter. The poly fibers "polish" the water and remove them. When I had my freshwater planted tanks, I used this in my Eheim canister filters, and it never failed to keep the water almost crystal-clear.

Have you heard of a guy that goes by AQUASUR (I believe that's the way it's spelled)? He's on one of the aquarium forums I frequent and also on a couple of the more popular aquarium forums. He has AMAZING aquarium photography, and he will answer questions on his method.


----------



## D-B-J (May 19, 2010)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > AnneRiceBowl said:
> ...


 

He belongs to aquatic-photography.com i believe, and he is really good at fish photo's.  Im still trying to get my lighting right.  I do use poly-fill in me eheim 2215, but the substrate(flourite black) still hadnt fully settled (and the dust that comes with it).


----------



## rallysman (May 19, 2010)

WooHoo APF! 

Other than cloning the spots out, I would fatten up that little rummynose Nice shots!


----------



## D-B-J (May 20, 2010)

^^ hey rallysman! im stratusfearrr on apf! I tried tthat here, but never got the confirmation email, so i hadta make a new name. Haha.


----------

